# My collection



## Mako16 (Jul 15, 2008)

*My collection - WebMaster*

Hello my name is Marko and i'm from Slovenia , I am not new here, just a new nickname 
my previous one was †-Mark-† . I am in this hoby 
about 3 years now and I would like to show some of my spiders 

A.seemanni






A.versicolor






E.murinus






G.pulchra






N.vulpinus






N.chromatus






C.crawshayi






E.cyanognathus






H.minax






P.murinus






P.pulcher






P.irminia






P.miranda






P.rufilata






P.ornata






H.lividum






P.regalis






A.geniculata






N.carapoensis






P.chordatus






P.lugardi






C.huahini






P.cambridgei






G.rosea






B.albopilosum


----------



## seanbond (Jul 15, 2008)

got a lil of everything in your collection..


----------



## Stamper (Jul 15, 2008)

Really nice collection. Your H. Lividum is gorgeous:worship:


----------



## Mako16 (Jul 15, 2008)

seanbond said:


> got a lil of everything in your collection..


Thanks . Yeah, I like all genus  



Stamper said:


> Really nice collection. Your H. Lividum is gorgeous:worship:


Thanks ! But she is not doing well   , I don't know what exactly happend . I hope she will recover .


----------



## ahas (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice collection.  I like the G. pulchra.

Fred


----------



## Mako16 (Jul 15, 2008)

Here are some more

Lasiodora parahybana postmolt






Nhandu vulpinus before and after molt











Avicularia versicolor freshly molted





next morning..






Pterinochilus chordatus freshly molted











Pterinochilus murinus was out and about






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens






and some photoshoting with my angry girl  
Nhandu chromatus
















Hope you like the pics


----------



## ThomasH (Jul 15, 2008)

Sweet! I love the N. chromatus.
TBH


----------



## Mako16 (Jul 15, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> Sweet! I love the N. chromatus.
> TBH


Thanks   Her last molt was in October 07 so I hope she will hurry up .


----------



## Mako16 (Jul 16, 2008)

C.huahini molted tonight - She is around 6'' in leg span now maybe a little bit more.


----------



## johnharper (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice collection you have there do you breed any of those species?

John


----------



## Mako16 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hy!

No , not yet but I have some plans with P.regalis , P.rufilata ,P.miranda and P.irminia


----------



## Mako16 (Jul 17, 2008)

woohoo finally after a year and half 
my girl is on her back again (g.pulchra)


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 17, 2008)

Great pictures 
You got yourself a nice collection as well


----------



## Mako16 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you Chris


----------



## seanbond (Jul 17, 2008)

nice pix keep it ^


----------



## Mako16 (Jul 17, 2008)

*G.pulchra*

I took some pics while she was molting . Before molt she was  5.5'' ( 14cm ) . 
She has regenarate her leg pretty good .



























I will take more pics of her when she will be on her legs again .


----------



## Mako16 (Jul 18, 2008)

*G.pulchra postmolt*

Here she is in her new clothes


----------



## Stamper (Jul 18, 2008)

Really nice pics:clap: 
I like the versicolor killing the cricket the best


----------



## Mako16 (Jul 18, 2008)

Stamper said:


> Really nice pics:clap:
> I like the versicolor killing the cricket the best


Hehe thanks . But it's a mealworm not cricket :}


----------



## Stamper (Jul 18, 2008)

WebMaster said:


> Hehe thanks . But it's a mealworm not cricket :}


Oh duh:wall: Its WAY to early in the morning to be thinking


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice pics and spiders Mark. The N. carapoensis is really nice!  

Pato.


----------



## jonie (Jul 19, 2008)

great pics Mark, your p.Mirinus is the best example i've seen


----------



## Mako16 (Jul 19, 2008)

pato_chacoana said:


> Nice pics and spiders Mark. The N. carapoensis is really nice!
> 
> Pato.


Thanks , but she is not that nice anymore . She lost all of her red hairs after molt I don't know why . But anyway she is for sell .



jonie said:


> great pics Mark, your p.Mirinus is the best example i've seen


Thanks , it's a freshly molted male


----------



## Mako16 (Jul 23, 2008)

Some new pics

Freshly molted P.ornata






P.rufilata male






A.seemanni






B.albopilosum






Pterinochilus sp.  

murinus male 





what they can do best..






chordatus






lugardi


----------



## Mako16 (Aug 1, 2008)

New shots ..

New addition 4'' female B.boehmei






P.pulcher MM ( not mine though .. but i took the shot   )






C.cyaneopubescens






P.cambridgei male






P.ornata after molt











P.irminia saying hello






After molt











P.murinus male












And dead H.lividum  She was such a beauty






Hope you like them


----------



## Stamper (Aug 1, 2008)

Very nice T's :clap:  
What Happened to your lividum?


----------



## regalis (Aug 1, 2008)

Stamper said:


> Very nice T's :clap:
> What Happened to your lividum?


I don't know what happend   She molted about 2 weeks before she died . I opened the lid and try to feed her but she couldn't move anymore she was just still & twitching . Ah well , i'll get another one soon 

pS . whoops looks like I log in with an old nickname .. :?


----------



## Stamper (Aug 1, 2008)

that sucks, mine died about 2 months ago so im getting a new one soon as well


----------



## Mako16 (Aug 5, 2008)

H.minax






smaller A.versicolor











A bigger one probably male..






N.carapoensis in need of a molt






N.vulpinus 






G.pulchra






B.boehmei






A.geniculata in need of a molt


----------



## unitard311 (Aug 5, 2008)

Man I wish my OBT would come out. I never see him. He hides 99% of the time. He finally ate after a four month hunger strike. Yours is beautiful.


----------



## Mako16 (Aug 6, 2008)

unitard311 said:


> Man I wish my OBT would come out. I never see him. He hides 99% of the time. He finally ate after a four month hunger strike. Yours is beautiful.


Thanks  mine always came out in the late hours .


----------



## Mako16 (Aug 6, 2008)

*New pics*







B.boehmei






E.murinus






P.irminia after a molt






C.cyaneopubescens






C.huahini






P.lugardi






C.crawshayi   she molted 1 month ago and finally came out .


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 6, 2008)

I love your C.crawshayi and H. lividum. They are some of my faves.


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice C.crawshayi. 
How big is it?


----------



## Krazy Kat (Aug 6, 2008)

I love the P.irminia,I wan't one or two of all these T's..


----------



## Mako16 (Aug 6, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> Nice C.crawshayi.
> How big is it?


Thanks guys ^^  

Crawshayi is 7.5''


----------



## Mako16 (Aug 6, 2008)

New addition today  

5'' female Stromatopelma calceatum


----------



## Stamper (Aug 6, 2008)

oh wow :worship: 
really pretty T you got there :clap:


----------



## Mako16 (Aug 7, 2008)

Stamper said:


> oh wow :worship:
> really pretty T you got there :clap:


Thanks man   I really do like her .


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 7, 2008)

I really love crawshys(cant spell). They get huge. how big is yours?


----------



## Mako16 (Aug 7, 2008)

Look 3 pictures above where i'm holding her molt . :}


----------



## WARPIG (Aug 7, 2008)

Beautiful beautiful shots:worship: 

What type of camera/lens are you using.

Simply stunning shots.
PIG-


----------



## Mako16 (Aug 7, 2008)

WARPIG said:


> Beautiful beautiful shots:worship:
> 
> What type of camera/lens are you using.
> 
> ...


Hello , i'm using sony dsc-p73 with no lens , but believe me this is not such a good camera anymore and it doesn't make such 
nice shots as you think it does. I sometimes use a photoshop a little bit for my pictures but not anything extra ,
 maybe a little bit of sharpness or saturation .

Some shots of my Pterinochilus chordatus ..






before taking a b.dubia roach..





yumm :}


----------



## opticle (Aug 8, 2008)

hey mate your T's are really nice i enjoy looking at your thread, your old worlds are my favs, be careful with that Stromatopelma calceatum!


----------



## Mako16 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello 

Thank you sir   , I was thinking hard if I should get her after i read the bite reports ( problems with heart and so.. ) but then i finally decide it , it's a beuatiful spider but it's certainly a fastest spider i have ever seen .She is agressive as hell also :evil:


----------



## chris 71 (Aug 8, 2008)

yes nice Stromatopelma calceatum nice to see more pics of these


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 8, 2008)

WebMaster said:


> Hello
> 
> Thank you sir   , I was thinking hard if I should get her after i read the bite reports ( problems with heart and so.. ) but then i finally decide it , it's a beuatiful spider but it's certainly a fastest spider i have ever seen .She is agressive as hell also :evil:


Aw.
Looks like a cute little thing


----------



## Mako16 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh yeah she is haha ;P


----------



## Mako16 (Aug 8, 2008)

*P.ornata*


----------



## Mako16 (Aug 9, 2008)

*P.regalis*


----------



## Mako16 (Aug 9, 2008)

*H.minax*


----------



## Mako16 (Aug 22, 2008)

*C.crawshayi & P.lugardi*

C.crawshayi






P.lugardi


----------



## x-fan (Aug 22, 2008)

What a great photos and what a great tarantulas you have there. I think i'll get P. irminia as soon as possible and it's all your fault ) 
Great photos once again and ... I WANT MORE ))


----------



## Mako16 (Aug 22, 2008)

x-fan said:


> What a great photos and what a great tarantulas you have there. I think i'll get P. irminia as soon as possible and it's all your fault )
> Great photos once again and ... I WANT MORE ))


Thank you sir ! 

Irminia is a very good choice . imo it is one of the best looking arboreals


----------



## x-fan (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning, it's all i can say


----------



## kristal_kaos (Aug 22, 2008)

*WoW!!!*

I cant get over how beautiful ur lividum is! Very striking T. My husband will prolly kill me but I might have to add one of those to my collection:drool: . U have a beautiful collection of T's, I'm a lil jealous . Im fairly new at this hobby, maybe a yr. into it, but I have come to love my babies, just took some time getting used to cleaning cages; my versi was so fast, she ran out n up the wall so quickly, I didnt know how I was going to get her back in the cage   I'm partial to the geniculata, tho, and urs is gorgeous. Mine is aggressive as all get out...but it draws the most attention from my friends and family.
LOVE UR T's


----------



## Mako16 (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah she was very beautiful , too bad that she died few weeks ago


----------



## Mako16 (Aug 25, 2008)

S.calceatum





















H.maculata






P.murinus


----------



## deez8legz (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice collection and great pics of it too. :clap:


----------



## Mako16 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you!

Two last pictures of G.pulchra. i sold her .











and some more 


G.rosea






P.rufilata






A.geniculata











A.seemanni


----------



## Mako16 (Aug 29, 2008)

*P.pulcher*

Psalmopoeus pulcher freshly molted female


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Aug 29, 2008)

sick collection got alot of my favs


----------



## Mako16 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks !

Here is my A.seemanni lady again . I hope she's gonna molt soon . She molted last year in June and she's still pretty  






And P.pulcher after a molt . nice abdomen .


----------



## Mako16 (Sep 26, 2008)

a LOT of new pics .. enjoy  

N.carapoensis molting














































A.geniculata - she is on her back right now 





















A.versicolor






C.fimbriatus 1 of 3






C.crawshayi











G.rosea






H.minax






H.maculata






L.parahybana






N.vulpinus






P.lugardi
















P.chordatus in a good mood like always
















P.murinus
















P.pulcher






P.irminia






P.rufilata






P.formosa






P.regalis
















P.miranda






S.calceatum











P.cambridgei male after molt






C.cyaneopubescens after molt











B.boehmei after molt











B.albopilosum after molt


----------



## fartkowski (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice shots man.
I always enjoy your pictures 
I really like your C.crawshayi.


----------



## seanbond (Sep 26, 2008)

do you give your t's hides?


----------



## Mako16 (Sep 26, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> Nice shots man.
> I always enjoy your pictures
> I really like your C.crawshayi.


Thank you chris  




> do you give your t's hides?


Yes all of them have hides except the G.rosea .

A.geniculata molting


----------



## Mako16 (Oct 11, 2008)

Some new pics

P.murinus
















A.geniculata






B.boehmei enjoying b.dubia






C.crawshayi waiting to attack






H.maculata






N.carapoensis






P.chordatus i don't think she likes me..






P.lugardi






P.rufilata


----------



## Mako16 (Oct 11, 2008)

_freshly molted spiders_

P.formosa






C.fimbriatus is getting bigger






E.murinus






N.chromatus











P.ornata






P.regalis






P.irminia


----------



## Mako16 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Stromatopelma calceatum*


----------

